# NABBA North American Championships



## LouMessina (Nov 8, 2004)

*NABBA North American Bodybuilding/Figure Championships & Expo*​ 
Saturday, November 13, 2004
PreJudging: 1:00p
Finals: 7:00p
Doors Open: 6:00p

Trump Marina Hotel & Casino
Atlantic City, NJ

Info:
NABBA North American Bodybuilding/Figure Championships & Expo
JoeGym@pics.com
609-265-7050

Tickets:
PreJudging: $15
Finals: $25 - $65
TicketMaster


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2004)

Are you competing in it?  Or promoting it?


----------



## LouMessina (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm neither a competitor nor a promoter. I'm a NABBA judge and may be judging the event.

If I do, I will also be providing press coverage for East Coast Muscle, with interviews and photos, once the afternoon judging is concluded.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 8, 2004)

_I am sure that Max thought this thread title was a typo.  _


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 8, 2004)

I'd love to go as I live not too far but short notice...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2004)

I would like to go as welll but one of my clients is competing in the figure contest in the big NPC show this weekend in Manhattan.

Why the hel is it that the Natural shows and the NPC shows are always on the same day?  I always want to do them both.


----------



## LouMessina (Nov 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Why the hel is it that the Natural shows and the NPC shows are always on the same day? I always want to do them both.


I'm assuming you're under the impression NABBA is a natural organization. It's not. NABBA is the sanctioning organization that runs significant events globally, such as Mr. Universe and its World Championships.

_("Mr. Universe" is a title that was popularized by NABBA going back to 1950. Unfortunately, in the past few years, numerous organizations have appeared and also started using the "Mr. Universe" title in order to attract competitors to a prestigious title. However, it's the NABBA Universe that comes to anyone's mind when "Mr. Universe." is mentioned.)_

I'll post a few photos from 2004 NABBA competitions, which should give a better understanding of the organization.


----------



## LouMessina (Nov 10, 2004)

*James Flex Lewis, Wales*​*2004 NABBA Mr. Universe*​*Juniors, First Place*​​


----------



## LouMessina (Nov 10, 2004)

*Jarred Gradwell, South Africa*​*2004 NABBA Mr. Universe*​*Juniors, Second Place*​​


----------



## LouMessina (Nov 10, 2004)

*Giuseppe Cozzi, Italy*​*2004 NABBA Mr. Universe*​*Men II, First Place*​​


----------



## LouMessina (Nov 10, 2004)

*Gerson Guimaraes, Brazil*​*2004 NABBA Mr. Universe*​*Men II, Second Place*​​


----------



## LouMessina (Nov 10, 2004)

*Gregor Koman, Slovenia*​*2004 NABBA Mr. Universe*​*Men I, First Place*​​


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

LouMessina said:
			
		

> *Gregor Koman, Slovenia*​
> 
> *2004 NABBA Mr. Universe*​*Men I, First Place*​


First Place is Right!      Somebody throw water on me over here.


----------



## LouMessina (Nov 10, 2004)

*Culum Carrigg*​*2004 NABBA World Championships*​*Men I, Second Place*​​


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

More of *Gregor Koman  *


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

Well, they do promote tested and non-tested events correct?  The one that I did was tested.


----------



## LouMessina (Nov 12, 2004)

*NABBA Natural Empire State Bodybuilding Championships*

Yep. You did the *2004 NABBA Natural Empire State Bodybuilding Championships* in NYC on 06/26. Very good showing!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

LouMessina said:
			
		

> Yep.  You did the *2004 NABBA Natural Empire State Bodybuilding Championships* in NYC on 06/26.  Very good showing!




were you there?  were you one of the judges?


----------



## LouMessina (Nov 12, 2004)

*NABBA Natural Empire State Bodybuilding Championships*



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> were you there? were you one of the judges?


Yes I was.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

LouMessina said:
			
		

> Yes I was.




you were there and you were a judge?  or you were just there?  lol

where in NYC do you live?  Have I seen you before?  this thread is erie.....lol


----------



## LouMessina (Nov 12, 2004)

*NABBA Natural Empire State Bodybuilding Championships*



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> you were there and you were a judge? or you were just there? lol  where in NYC do you live? Have I seen you before? this thread is erie.....lol


I was there as judge/press/photographer.  I live in Chelsea.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

oh cool


----------

